# Z scale at Ontario BTS



## elruddick (Jun 19, 2009)

On behalf of all of the members of the ZoCal Z scale modular railroaders, I would like to express our thanks and appreciation to the organizers, promoters, attendees and exhibitors at the recent Ontario, CA BTS. We all agree that we could not remember having a better time at any show. We may have been the “new kids on the block” and known as “those guys with the cute, little trains” but we felt most welcome by all who attended and stopped by to say hello. We are always amazed by the good will among all model railroaders of all scales – be it detail oriented modelers, whimsical models, live steam modelers or whatever is “your thing”. It is always as much about the fun, fellowship and good times as it is the models. We look forward to a return invitation next year and the year after and (well you get the picture). In the meantime – model on!
Lindley Ruddick


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

We were happy to see you at the show. Your group has put together a remarkable layout. Did anyone get any pictures of it?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

We are always amazed by the good will among all model railroaders of all scales â€" be it detail oriented modelers, whimsical models, live steam modelers or whatever is â€œyour thingâ€�. It is always as much about the fun, fellowship and good times as it is the models.
Agreed. Welcome to MLS!


----------



## elruddick (Jun 19, 2009)

I know of no easily accessable photographs except for the Yahoo! Group ZoCal which requires registration. Here are a couple of lnks to videos of the layout. 
Lindley


----------



## elruddick (Jun 19, 2009)

Way to go dummy - ya' forgot the links! 
Try again! 

http://www.vimeo.com/5153528 

http://www.vimeo.com/5187877


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I also was amazed at the fellowship amongst the different scales. I borrowed a digital volt meter from one of the layouts to check out a power pack for Dan Hoag of Eagle Wings. 

I knew it would be a great show.....after all Train people are train people. 

Do come and visit MLS often. Youmay see something you like and all you have to do is make it smaller.









I saw some Ideas on you layout and took pictures. 

It was a great show


----------



## elruddick (Jun 19, 2009)

To John J.
Based on your reputation and now that you have admitted to being close to the ZoCal layout st the BTS, I fully understand why we had some "rear enders" for no apparent reason. Your karma extends to all scales.







LOL!!!
Lindley


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep! That's our JJ.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ strikes again....    

I did peruse the layout but kept my hands in my pocket and didn't get near a controller...

Yes, the Z scale layout was fabulous. Great layout, guys.... Great layout.


----------

